# Aleutia T1



## Eled (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

*I'm wondering if this computer will work with FreeBSD.* I've added a few quotes from The FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes to this list of the computers hardware:



> Motherboard: Intel D945GSEJT motherboard​CPU: Intel Atom N270 1.6GHz​Graphics: Intel 945GSE with Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950​Audio: Realtek ALC622, Intel HD Audio _("The following and many other codecs have been verified to work: ... Realtek ALC660")_​Ethernet: Realtek 8111D 10/100/1000 Mbps _("The re(4) driver supports RealTek ... and RTL8111 based Fast Ethernet and Gigabit Ethernet adapters ...")_​WLAN: Azurewave 802.11b/g/n Mini PCIe Module, Ralink AR5B95 Chipset with AP Mode _("The ath(4) driver supports all Atheros Cardbus and PCI cards, except those that are based on the AR5005VL chipset.")_​



I assume the CPU and graphics aren't gonna be a problem even though it doesn't say anything about them in the Hardware Notes. Audio, ethernet are supposed to be okay. *But what about the WLAN?* The most related info I found is here.

If the Aleutia T1 is ordered without the WLAN module, there's a Mini PCI Express slot open, even though they say it's "very limited height due to small chassis size â€“ cannot take low profile card". I'd rather have the computer work as it is, but I could fit separate bought WLAN modules as well if it's clear it won't work with FreeBSD.

Also, is there any doubt that PXE Boot and Wake-on-LAN will work?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2011)

Video I think works.  It's one of the better-than-nothing Intel video chipsets that are all named alike.

Mixed signals on the wireless.  AR5B95 would be an Atheros 9285 card (which I think is supported at least in b/g mode in FreeBSD 8-STABLE and 9-CURRENT).  But the description also mentions Ralink, an entirely different manufacturer.  Some of the Ralink wireless cards are supported also.

I'd expect PXE to work, but actual testing is the only way to be sure.


----------



## Eled (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking that it was the same card, just a different manufacturer.

I'll report back with my findings when I've got it set up.


----------

